# Pulse OX question



## jfrankel (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,  Have a question regarding a pulse ox.  If the pulse ox is done in the Exam as part of the vitals, do you count it in the MDM and give a point under the Medicine Section CPT?  I was under the impression if it is done in the Exam as part of the vitals then it should not be counted as part of the MDM.  Any thoughts on this??


----------



## jfrankel (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi everyone.. I was wondering if anyone out there had any thoughts on this matter.. Any thoughts would be very helpful!!  Thanks


----------



## cknittle (Mar 23, 2010)

If 94760 or Pulse Ox is routinely part of the vital signs in an E/M, I do not count it in the MDM and I deny the 94760.


----------



## lisigirl (Mar 23, 2010)

I always count the pulse ox under the MDM for review of test in the medicine section. You cannot charge separately for doing the pulse ox during an office visit but you definitely get credit for reviewing the result.

Lisi, CPC


----------



## losborn (Mar 23, 2010)

*It Depends*

If the Pulse-ox was done in order to get an O2 level, and it is recorded and justified with a Dx, then it is a test and you can bill it out and also use it in the MDM.  If the doctor just used it to collect a vital sign, then, no, it doesn't count.  E/M is driven by medical necessity.

Lin  CPC


----------

